# Citizen 150m Diver, 52-0110 Pics



## Reddingct (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks very good (if not exceptional) for one of these - why the "newbie troubles!" in the title?







?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That looks in great condition for a 1970's diver, can I ask how much you payed for it


----------



## Reddingct (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi, thanks for the kind words. This post was my first to the Forum and I struggled a bit with posting pics, until I found the "add image" icon in the toolbar.

Best,

Frank


----------



## Reddingct (Sep 4, 2006)

Phil, price was a tad over 160 GBP. Hopefully money well spent!









Best,

Frank


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

If it's all original and works well, I would say money well spent as I'm sure you will find out over the years to come


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi Frank

Good score, the seller is pretty good - I have bought off him before and the irtems were as described.

Derek


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Reddingct said:


> Phil, price was a tad over 160 GBP. Hopefully money well spent!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome Frank 

It was you who "piped" me to it in the last minuet









Wear it in good health and should you get bored of it









Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Reddingct said:


>


Looks great well done


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

That's a STUNNER


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Nice little watch - beautiful, in fact.


----------

